# Would you create a Furry Manga?



## Devan (May 31, 2014)

Manga and Furry/anthropomorphic characters are something I would love to see combined, as to me they would suit each other hand in hand. I would be really interested in everyone's opinions on this.


----------



## Nekokami (May 31, 2014)

That's...actually a great idea! I love manga, and if there was a furry one it'd probably be quite successful. Maybe even successful enough to be made into an anime...


----------



## Eggdodger (May 31, 2014)

I appreciate the art style and dose of culture you'll find in a given manga, but it doesn't have to necessarily be furry-themed for me to enjoy it. What's more important to me is the story. There are plenty of furry comics that are sub-par, and plenty more mediocre manga. I don't think adding anthropomorphic animals would instantly improve the premise of a bad manga, but if it could be done well, I would likely read it.


----------



## Devan (May 31, 2014)

This is my point exactly, Its not that the characters have to act furry for it to be good manga, i just want it to be a good manga where the characters are simply furry in appearance. That alone would be a step forward. I love the story's that they portray and i love the art style that go's side by side, but by adding the furry characters it would without a doubt be propelled further than usual by the support of the furry fandom itself, as long as the story was good enough that is.


----------



## Nekokami (May 31, 2014)

Devan said:


> This is my point exactly, Its not that the characters have to act furry for it to be good manga, i just want it to be a good manga where the characters are simply furry in appearance. That alone would be a step forward. I love the story's that they portray and i love the art style that go's side by side, but by adding the furry characters it would without a doubt be propelled further than usual by the support of the furry fandom itself, as long as the story was good enough that is.


I only really read manga for the art and storytelling.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 31, 2014)

Knowing Japan and/or the Furry community, this already exists, but probably in porn form


----------



## Devan (May 31, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I only really read manga for the art and storytelling.


I do for the same reason, which is why I wish there was manga with furry characters, and a good story at the same time. A bit like the style of Wolf children (It's a personal favourite) and the many web-comic's floating around but with a compelling storyline like Code Geass, Full metal alchemist, Negima and the like.
.


----------



## Devan (May 31, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> Knowing Japan and/or the Furry community, this already exists, but probably in porn form


Iv'e done my fair share of searching, and the closest thing I usually find to a furry manga is cat girls or shape shifters who can be animal or human which is usually the favoured form. Also I don't think that anybody has ever done something like that, even in Japan or the furry community. Its mostly just single images or web-comics.


----------



## FangWarrior (May 31, 2014)

I'm making a comic series soon, it's about furries. Not sure what it's gonna be about yet. I got an idea but it's still under development.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 31, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> I'm making a comic series soon, it's about furries. Not sure what it's gonna be about yet. I got an idea but it's still under development.



Definitely looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Devan (May 31, 2014)

That sounds great, its always nice to see someone with a creative attitude. I'm sure that you will think of something interesting to write about.


----------



## Devan (May 31, 2014)

Should someone actually create a furry manga what would everyone expect from it, Art and Story wise? If i knew what people wanted i could try something out myself.


----------



## rjbartrop (May 31, 2014)

Sounds like Gold Digger


----------



## 0rang3 (May 31, 2014)

Well yeah, but with humans

But before creating a manga I would like to work on my art skills first.


----------



## Nekokami (May 31, 2014)

Devan said:


> Should someone actually create a furry manga what would everyone expect from it, Art and Story wise? If i knew what people wanted i could try something out myself.


I'd like the art style to be either chibi or realistic-manga. Chibi would be cute, but if it were realistic there'd be more detail out into the character designs.


----------



## FangWarrior (May 31, 2014)

I'm going for a realistic/kinda tooney look (Containing blood and gore, and weapons and war and of course!)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 31, 2014)

This is something I've wanted to do for a couple of years now. The problem is that my "art" quality is god awful. There would be no point in doing a manga only for 1) me to look back on it in years to come and despise it for all that I've improved and 2) everyone else who read it to laugh at the bad drawing.

in a few years, maybe, when I've gotten "good enough".


----------



## Taralack (Jun 1, 2014)

I was drawing one, once upon a time. http://zodiacbattle.smackjeeves.com/

And it's not like kemono are completely alien to anime and manga, have you heard of Onmyou Taisenki? 

Though given this forum it's probably not what you're looking for.. lol


----------



## tisr (Jun 1, 2014)

oh wow, that manga. I'm sensing a ton of Onmyou Taisenki vibes from it, and the zodiac part and design of Inu reminded me a bit of Fruits Basket. Your art has definitely improved a lot from then.

I can't think of too many fighting mangas that center around what the western culture defines as furries, as most animal people in japanese culture are anime characters with animal ears on them. Maybe Komamura from bleach. A furry manga would be interesting I presume.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 1, 2014)

No.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 1, 2014)

Does Chopper from One Piece count as a furry-like character? Just look at him!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 1, 2014)

Ninten said:


> That's...actually a great idea! I love manga, and if there was a furry one it'd probably be quite successful. Maybe even successful enough to be made into an anime...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Police
It's only got one major character who's full nathro, but he's cute


----------



## PurryFurry (Jun 1, 2014)

Would I?  Sure, if I somehow mustered up a ton of patience and had a good story to tell.  I usually succumb to ADH... oh look a unicorn!


----------



## fxscreamer (Jun 2, 2014)

Devan said:


> This is my point exactly, Its not that the characters have to act furry for it to be good manga, i just want it to be a good manga where the characters are simply furry in appearance. That alone would be a step forward. I love the story's that they portray and i love the art style that go's side by side, but by adding the furry characters it would without a doubt be propelled further than usual by the support of the furry fandom itself, as long as the story was good enough that is.



I'm happy to know that there are people that care about this sort of thing.  Hanging around this fandom for months (I'm new-ish on FA so I apologize), I've noticed most of the masses (not all) are in it just for the pleasure, aesthetic, fetish, and personal indulgences.  To me, this is a huge turnoff and a little depressing.  There's more to art (specifically characters) than pleasure. I like creating ideas, stories, personalities, something you want to CARE about, like any storyteller would.  Anthropomorphic animals don't mean as much to me without the story.  It's what I grew up on watching and reading.  I'm just tired of the pictures where people's "characters" stand around and bask in their own narcissistic brilliance. Is the ONLY reason I'm supposed to like this character is because he/she's a humanoid animal?  Give me some depth for god's sake. - end rant

For the record, I started drawing again by being inspired by the game Dust: An Elysian Tail.  Surprise surprise.....good story with anthro characters, with that lovely 90's animated throwback.  The game has depth, and paints the characters as such as well.


----------



## chesse20 (Jun 2, 2014)

I saw some on furbuy and it was the real legit nipponese ass shit none of that fake ass weaboo bs


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jun 2, 2014)

I am in the process of writing one, but I've got so many things going on that I can't really get it done right now... It frustrates me.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 8, 2014)

My toon style already has enough studio ghibli influence in it so I would say no.
There are TONS of manga/furry hybrid comics out there. Don't just make a furry/manga comic just for the point of making it.
It's the story that matters, the art is just a vehicle to tell it. So it wont matter if you use manga, superhero , realistc,furry, or talking bottle caps.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 8, 2014)

There are plenty of furry graphic novels out there that I pick up and read. Im not into manga at the least.


----------



## Furlow (Jun 10, 2014)

All a Manga is, is a comic done with Japanese layout for text and such.  So just make your comic and shift the panels and text about and you'll have a Manga   There's really nothing complicated to them and i'm sure there's been some done, just where they are I'm to lazy to look up.


----------



## TheArchiver (Jun 10, 2014)

A short 16-ish page hentai doujin, sure. But comics are tedious and not as simple as people think.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 10, 2014)

TheArchiver said:


> A short 16-ish page hentai doujin, sure. But comics are tedious and not as simple as people think.


Ah, there are plenty of those already. Just look on Pixiv!


----------



## TheArchiver (Jun 14, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Ah, there are plenty of those already. Just look on Pixiv!



The thread asked what I would make. I am aware of and don't care how many are available already.


----------

